
Show HN: Brokenlink.io: A fast broken link checker API - jsegura
https://brokenlink.io/
======
davidpelayo
As a developer, I find this an useful API to validate links of my CMS
generated websites within my CI system. This way, using sync requests to my
sites, I can easily await the results and fail the jenkins job or promote the
deployment.

By the way, here the output on news.ycombinator.com:
[https://brokenlink.io/api/check?url=https://news.ycombinator...](https://brokenlink.io/api/check?url=https://news.ycombinator.com&mode=async)

------
fiatjaf
This is useful, but I can't imagine someone paying for it. I hope I'm wrong.

~~~
jsegura
This is what we want to confirm. We believe that this can be useful when
integrating on your own systems, like CI/CD, monitoring, etc.

What is the use case that made you to believe this is useful?

Thanks for the feedback!

~~~
fiatjaf
Not an use-case I have currently for myself, but I thought that wikis and
other services that host content written by third-parties would be better if
they checked broken-links and notified visitors and content creators.

Maybe my use-case is limiting my ability to think about someone paying for it.

~~~
davidpelayo
How certain startups CMS based content could go checking broken-links? 1\.
They implement their own checker - fair enough, if they want to do it. 2\.
They use a micro API for it and forget about investing the time on it, if it
works well for them.

~~~
fiatjaf
Now I can imagine it :P

